# Recreational Boating Season at Portage Lakes Extended for 2012



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The public is invited to enjoy a longer recreational boating at Portage Lakes State Park this year, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy. I posted that info about 2 weeks ago.


----------

